#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Тщета, тщаяние, отчаяние

## Won Soeng

Знает ли кто-нибудь, какими словами в санските обозначаются слова "тщета", "тщаяние" и "отчаяние"?

----------


## Aleksey L.

1	*daurmanasya	*n. dejectedness , melancholy , despair Var. Pan5c. &c.
2	*duHkhamoha	*m. perplexity from pain or sorrow , despair Das3.
3	*durAza	*mfn. having bad expectations Prab.iii , 5 ; (%{A}) f. bad expectation , vain hope , despair Ra1jat. BhP.
4	*hatajIvita	*n. id. Amar. ; despair of life W. ; mfn. deprived of life or hope , overcome with despair ib.
5	*hatha	*m. a blow , stroke RV. ; killing , slaughter ib. ; a man stricken with despair Un2. ii , 2 Sch. 
6	*jaDatA	*f. = %{-bhAva} W. ; stiffness , senselessness , apathy Sus3r. Ragh. ix , 46 Sa1h. ; stupidity , idiocy Ma1rkP. x , 13 and 33 ; inanimateness Sarvad. iii , 40 and 42 f. ; stupefaction , despair W.
7	*kAtara	*mf(%{A})n. (etym. doubtful , perhaps from %{katara} , `" uncertain as to which of the two "' BRD.) , cowardly , faint-hearted , timid , despairing , discouraged , disheartened , confused , agitated , perplexed , embarrassed , shrinking , frightened , afraid of (loc. or inf. or in comp.) R. Mr2icch. Ragh. Megh. S3ak. Pan5cat. Hit. ; m. a kind of large fish (Cyprinus Catla , %{kAtala}) L. ; N. of a man (see %{kAtarAyaNa}) ; (%{am}) n. (in %{sa-kAtara}) `" timidity , despair , agitation. "'
8	*kazmala	*mf(%{A} , or %{I})n. foul , dirty , impure Dhu1rtas. ; timid , pusillanimous ; (%{am}) n. dirt , filth Subh. ; impurity , sin L. ; (%{as} , %{am}) m. n. (ifc. f. %{A}) consternation , stupefaction , faintheartedness , pusillanimity MBh. ; dejection of mind , weakness , despair MBh. BhP.
9	*kAzmalya	*n. (fr. %{kazmala}) , dejection of mind , weakness , despair Mcar. 
10	*kUT	*cl. 10. P. %{kUTayati} , to burn Dha1tup. xxxv , 38 ; to give pain ib. ; to be distressed ib. ; to counsel , advise ib.: A1. %{kUTayate} , to avoid or decline giving Dha1tup. xxxiii , 28 ; to render indistinct or unintelligible , render confused or foul ib. ; to be distressed , despair ib. 
11	*nairAzya	*n. hopelessness , non-expectancy , despair at (%{prati} or comp.) MBh. R. &c.
12	*nirAza	*mf(%{A})n. without any hope or wish or desire , indifferent Kap. Ka1v. Ra1jat. &c. (%{AzAm@nir-AzAM} %{kR} , to make hope hopeless i.e. giving up all hope MBh. xii , 6647 ; cf. 6520) ; despairing or despondent of (with loc. dat. acc. and %{prati} abl. , or comp.) MBh. R. &c. ; (%{A}) f. hopelessness , despair Subh. Hcar. ; %{-ka} mfn. despairing of (abl.) MBh. viii , 3761 ; %{-kara} mfn. taking away all hope , making impossible (in comp.) , Git xii , 20 ; %{-guTikA} w.r. for %{-sa-g-} (see under 2. %{nir-Asa} , p. 553) ; %{-tA} , f. (Bha1m.) , %{-tva} n. (Pan5c. B.) hopelessness , despair ; %{-zA7sanna} mfn. nearly driven to despair Hcar. ; %{-zin} mfn. hopeless , despairing MBh. (%{-zi-tva} n. hopelessness Ka1m. ; v.l. for %{-za-tva} Pan5c.) ; %{-zI-bhAva} , m.despair L. ; %{--zI-bhUta} mfn. become hopeless , despairing MW.
13	*nirvid	*3. P. %{-vindati} , (A1. %{-vide} ind. p. %{-vidya}) , to find out RV. x , 129 , 4 (A1.) to get rid of , do away with (gen. or acc.) RV. S3Br.: Pass. %{-vidyate} , to be despondent or depressed , be disgusted with (abl. or instr. , rarely acc.) S3a1n3khBr. MBh. &c.: Caus. %{-vedayati} , to cause despair MBh. xii , 2658.
14	*nirvid	*f. despondency , despair Katha1s. 2.
15	*sad	*2 cl. 1. or 6. P. (Dha1tup. xx , 24 and xxvii 133) %{sIdati} (ep. also %{-te} ; Ved. %{sa4dati} or %{sI4dati} , %{-te} ; pf. %{sasA4da} , %{sasa4ttha} , %{sedu4s} , %{sedire4} RV. ; %{sIdatus} MBh. ; %{sasadyAt}. AV. ; aor. %{asadat} [cf. pres. %{stem}] Gr. ; 2. 3. sg. %{sa4tsi} , %{sa4tsat} RV. ; %{asAdIt} TA1r. ; fut. %{sattA} Gr. ; %{satsyati} Br. ; %{sIdiSyati} Pur. ; inf. %{sa4de} RV. ; %{sattum} Br. ; %{sIditum} MBh. ; ind. p. %{-sa4dya} , %{-sa4dam} RV. ; %{-sAdam} Br.) , to sit down (esp. at a sacrifice) , sit upon or in or at (acc. or loc.) RV. AV. VS. S3Br. ; to sit down before , besiege , lie in wait for , watch (acc.) RV. AitBr. ; to sink down , sink into despondency or distress , become faint or wearied or dejected or low-spirited , despond , despair , pine or waste away , perish Mn. MBh. &c. : Pass. %{sadyate} (aor. %{asAdi} , %{sAdi} RV.): Caus. %{sAda4yati} , %{-te} (aor. %{asISadat}) , to cause to sit down or be seated , place down , put upon or in (loc.) RV. &c. &c. ; to put in distress , afflict , weary , exhaust , ruin , destroy MBh. Ka1v. &c.: Desid. %{siSatsati} Gr.: Intens. %{sAsadyate} (Gr. also %{sAsatti}) , to sit down in an indecent posture Bhat2t2. [Cf. Gk. $ for $ ; Lat. &344369[1138 ,2] {sidere} , {sedere} ; Lith. {se4sti} , {sede4ti} ; Slav. {se8sti} ; Goth. {sitan} ; Germ. {sitzen} ; Angl. Sax. {sittan} ; Eng. {sit}.] 
16	*sAda	*m. sitting (on horseback) , riding RV. i , 162 , 17 ; sinking in (of wheels) VarBr2S. ; sinking down , exhaustion , weariness Ka1v. Sus3r. ; perishing , decay , loss , ruin Ka1lid. (cf. comp.) ; despondency , despair Hariv. Nalo7d. ; purity , clearness , cleanness (cf. %{pra-sAda}) W. ; going , motion MW.
17	*sAdamaya	*mf(%{I})n. caused or produced by despair Nalo7d. 
18	*sambhram	*P. %{bhramati} , or %{-bhrAmyati} , to roam or wander all about , go quite astray Katha1s. ; to be greatly confused , be perplexed or puzzled MBh. Ka1v. &c.: Caus. %{-bhrAmayati} , to lead astray , perplex , bewilder &c.: (only in) Pass. %{-bhrAmyate} , to be perplexed about , despair of (abl.) MBh. 
19	*saMzI	*A1. %{-zete} (pr.p. %{-zayAna} ; ind. p. %{-zayya}) , to grow languid , become feeble MW. ; to waver , be uncertain or irresolute or doubtful , hesitate MBh. Ka1v. &c. ; to despair of (loc.) Katha1s. ; to lie down for rest MW. ; (P. %{-zayati}) , to differ in opinion or disagree about (acc.) Ya1jn5. Sch. 
20	*sannamaya	*mf(%{I})n. caused by despair Nalo7d.
21	*sanni	*f. depression of the mind , despondency , despair BhP.
22	*savaiklavyam	*ind. with bewilderment or despair Mr2icch. Ma1lati1m.
23	*svAvamAnana	*n. (L.) or (Sa1h.) self-contempt , despair of oсone's self.
24	*svAvamAnanA	*f. (Sa1h.) self-contempt , despair of oсone's self.
25	*tyaktavya	*mfn. to be left or abandoned Mn. ix , 239 ; to be kept off from (abl.) VarBr2S. ; to be given up or sacrificed MBh. i , 6183 and 6195 R. ; to be given up in despair Subh.
26	*vaicitrya	*n. variety , manifoldness , diversity Kap. Hit. VarBr2S. &c. ; = %{vaicitrI} above Ka1v. Sa1h. &c. ; w.r. for %{vaicittya} Ma1lati1m. ; sorrow , despair MW.
27	*viklam	*(only in pf. %{-caklame}) , to become faint or weak , despond , despair S3is3. xv , 127.
28	*viklavIbhU	*P. %{-bhavati} , to grow despondent , despair Ka1d. 
29	*vinyAsa	*m. putting or placing down &c. ; a deposit W. ; putting on (ornaments) Ka1vya7d. ; movement , position (of limbs) , attitude TPra1t. Ka1v. ; arrangement , disposition , order Pur. ; scattering , spreading out MBh. Hariv. ; establishment , foundation Ma1rkP. ; putting together , connecting (words &c.) , composition (of literary works) Va1s. Sa1h. &c. ; exhibition , display (ifc. = showing , displaying) MBh. ; the utterance of words of despair Sa1h. ; assemblage , collection W. ; any site or receptacle on or in which anything is deposited ib. ; %{-rekhA} f. a line drawn Ba1lar. 
30	*viSad	*( %{sad}) P. %{-SIdati} (impf. Class. %{vy-aSIdat} , Ved. %{vya-SIdat} , or %{vy-asIdat} Pa1n2. 8-3 , 119 ; pf. %{vi-SasAda} ib. 118 ; inf. %{-Sattum} or %{-SIditum} MBh.) , to be exhausted or dejected , despond , despair MBh. Ka1v. &c. ; to sink down , be immersed in (loc.) R. v , 95 , 15 (perhaps %{vi-SeduH} w.r. for %{ni-S-}): Caus. %{-SAdayati} , to cause to despond or despair , vex , grieve , afflict MBh. ; B. &c. [996,3]
31	*viSAda	*m. (ifc. f. %{A}) drooping state , languor , lassitude Ma1lati1m. ; dejection , depression , despondency (esp. as the result of unrequited love) MaitrUp. MBh. Ka1v. &c. ; disappointment , despair (one of the Vyabhica1ras q.v.) Das3ar. Sa1h. ; aversion , disgust Bhartr2. ; fear , weakness MW. ; dulness , stupidity , insensibility (= %{moha}) ib. ; %{-kRt} mfn. causing depression or grief. R. ; %{-janaka} mfn. id. Prab. Sch. ; %{-vat} mfn. dejected , downcast , sad Katha1s. ; %{-dA7rta-vadana} mfn. looking depressed with care or sorrow R.
32	*viSAdana	*mfn. causing depression or grief R. ; (%{I}) f. see %{viSA7danI} , col. 1 ; n. the causing despondency or sadness Car. ; affliction , grief , despair BhP. ; a distressing experience Kuval.
33	*viSAdin	*2 mfn. (for 1. see col. 1) dejected , dismayed , disconsolate , sad Mn. MBh. &c. ; (%{-di}) %{-tA} f. (Ka1v. Katha1s.) , %{-tva} n. (Sus3r.) dejection , despondency , grief , despair.

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://webapps.uni-koeln.de/tamil/

----------

